# Favorite RTV lines



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok I compiled a list of my favorite "lines" given to me by random companies I have worked for. Just thought I could find out who has a favorite and why. I know you all have heard them, so feel free to give a good story.

THE LOVLY RTV!
1> RTV: Please return to property (which is a complete dump and has been stripped of all wire, pipe and walls) and bid to replace missing outlet cover seen in kitchen photo. (WTF how about all the pipes, wires and walls I bid on?)

THE FANTASIC CLIENT DOES NOT PAY FOR!
2> Return to property at your own cost and remove padlock on basement exterior door, client only pays for one lock set change. (So in other words remove the lock I installed to secure the home, cause clients too cheap and only wants one lock changed.. So now the home is unsecure again with a fancy new lock on the front door and all other doors open...So next time i'm there ill bid to secure the home and be asked why was it not secured earlier)

The Awesome "read the order"

3> Please read your order. (I did and it says to secure home and hide key for broker. Well I have been working for you for years and have never secured a home without a lockbox installed. Ok OK Ill hide the key, Key hidden...Week later return to property and install lockbox per order at no cost to us...WTF you told me to hide the key, when I asked you why are we not putting on a lock box...You said READ MY ORDER..)

TALK TO YOUR STATE REP LINE

4> Got a question, ask your state rep. (Damn I have had 20 or more state reps, who is it this week..Shanequa, Mercedes or porsha? God damn they change faster then I can count and they all have car names! I know more than they will ever know..


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

My Favorite follow up call:

I've been reviewing all the pictures that you have submitted. Please explain what all the tall white "accordion looking" things are shown in the corners of the rooms. 

Really? Come on now, I bid a wet wint and you don't know what a radiator looks like?:blink:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

*Please provide photos in support of "ground is frozen" that is preventing you from completing the grass cut as your current photos do not support that the ground is frozen. Thanks*

My response:

It is February in Montana. It is the middle of winter. We do not cut grass with finish mowers in the middle of the winter in Montana, whether someone has the uncanny ability to see frozen ground based on a photograph or not. We are reporting that the ground is frozen, just like it has froze every winter since the beginning of time, and will typically not thaw out until late April or possibly May after multiple weeks of consistent above freezing temperatures, just like it does every spring since the beginning of time. A photograph cannot support or deny that the ground is frozen, nor can a weather report. So I guess I don't know what to send to you as proof that the ground is frozen.

Let me know if you can come up with something.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

*Please provide the for sale information as it is invisible through submitted photos. Provide the results as requested within next 1 business day. Thank you,*

My reply:

Seriously, it's invisible???
If the property were currently for sale, we would have provided that information.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> My Favorite follow up call:
> 
> I've been reviewing all the pictures that you have submitted. Please explain what all the tall white "accordion looking" things are shown in the corners of the rooms.
> 
> Really? Come on now, I bid a wet wint and you don't know what a radiator looks like?:blink:


now that's funny! we do not have wet type here but still now what they are!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

*Please provide photos supporting that sliding glass doors was secured. If not, return at the property and complete the work per instructions. **Submit updated results within 1 business day. Thanks!*

My response:

There is no sliding glass door at this property. If there were a sliding glass door we would have taken pictures of it and secured it and submitted photos of it being secured and then billed for the securing of it. But since there is not, we didn't.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

*Photos show ceiling and dry wall damages, submit bid for same and mark damages in work order completion form. *

My response:

I do not see any drywall damage. I do however see an unfinished basement.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

*Please return to property and show picture of you cleaning the ceiling fans and light fixtures*

I would but there are no light fixtures or ceiling fans in the house. If you would have read the PCR you would know that all the electrical is missing as is all the plumbing. This is the 5th time we have did a maid refresh on this property and have you EVER seen pictures of fixtures?


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

Denied:
Please include more photos showing property's pipes are indeed frozen.

Denied:
You trimmed a bush. The work order states to trim the tree leaning against the house. A tree is taller than a bush.

Denied:
Your $75 payment will be withheld until you provide a coipy of the licensed plumbers license that completed the plumbing repair.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Or how is this, please go to property and provide photos showing snow fall is over allowable.
No just look at the weather, the entire friggin area had over a foot of snow.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

*You have not provided pictures of the pressure test. Your bid for plumbing repairs cannot be justified to our client without the required pressure test being performed. Please return to property and provide photos.

*As my PCR and photos pointed out there is NO plumbing at this property. There is a non connected kitchen sink, toilet and shower. As my photos show there is no longer a shallow well jet pump at the camp either. Please advise what you would like me to pressure test so that the client will be clear on the scope of work.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Have gotten this one several times.

*Crawl space unsecure (needs to be secured with padlock). Install*
*2 padlocks or a security door if necessary. Ensure all entry points*
*are secured. This should have been completed within the allowable (or*
*you should have called from site to address if unable to complete*
*within allowable).*

On work order xxxxxx we placed a bid to secure this crawl space. It could not be secured for the allowable due to the opening being 35 FEET LONG. We have called from site on numerous past occasions and been told each time that we will have to place a bid to secure these kinds of crawlspaces (ones that cannot be secured for the allowable)

When the property went post sale, we again placed a bid to secure the crawlspace - w/o xxxxxx. 

Our bid needs to be approved for us to return and secure the crawlspace.

​
​


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> Have gotten this one several times.
> 
> *Crawl space unsecure (needs to be secured with padlock). Install*
> *2 padlocks or a security door if necessary. Ensure all entry points*
> ...


always love the call from site for approval BS. Problem is you can`t carry everything you many need to complete a job. second problem with this line of thinking is I may have scheduled to say winterizing property and have three other properties to do yet!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Coos-NH said:


> *You have not provided pictures of the pressure test. Your bid for plumbing repairs cannot be justified to our client without the required pressure test being performed. Please return to property and provide photos.*
> 
> As my PCR and photos pointed out there is NO plumbing at this property. There is a non connected kitchen sink, toilet and shower. As my photos show there is no longer a shallow well jet pump at the camp either. Please advise what you would like me to pressure test so that the client will be clear on the scope of work.


 Oh yeah love this one get it at least 10 times a year. They want Zero pressure shown so I take a pic of my compressor gauges with tank holding 120lbs and 0lbs going out and never leave the house. Or the other one I love is please show water draining out of Hot Water tank...........ummmm........There isn't one!!!


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

You get an no fault rtv for something they add after you turn in it such as, "informed there may be roof damage, please return and take pictures of roof".

So you return, take pictures of roof and upload it.

Then you get another rtv, "date stamp photos don't match."


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> You get an no fault rtv for something they add after you turn in it such as, "informed there may be roof damage, please return and take pictures of roof".
> 
> So you return, take pictures of roof and upload it.
> 
> Then you get another rtv, "date stamp photos don't match."


 
Yep - I decline those 'go back for something additional' orders. If they want more pictures, issue a new WO and pay an additional fee!


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

You know, this is kinda like therapy for me. I'm so ****ing happy I'm not dealing with Corelogic's RTVs anymore.

I believe in kindness and goodwill to all but...I have danced a couple times on the grave of the mother****ers that recently got laid off. I wish they were in Colorado in case any of their homes need to be secured and then trashed out. 

Further, I'd like to horse whip the guys in dispute resolution. Fabeo Martin, don't find me backpacking in Colorado you ****ing douche bag.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> You know, this is kinda like therapy for me. I'm so ****ing happy I'm not dealing with Corelogic's RTVs anymore.
> 
> I believe in kindness and goodwill to all but...I have danced a couple times on the grave of the mother****ers that recently got laid off. I wish they were in Colorado in case any of their homes need to be secured and then trashed out.
> 
> Further, I'd like to horse whip the guys in dispute resolution. Fabeo Martin, don't find me backpacking in Colorado you ****ing douche bag.


Don't blame you one bit after what they did to you!
Hope things are better in all your future endeavors.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> You know, this is kinda like therapy for me. I'm so ****ing happy I'm not dealing with Corelogic's RTVs anymore.
> 
> I believe in kindness and goodwill to all but...I have danced a couple times on the grave of the mother****ers that recently got laid off. I wish they were in Colorado in case any of their homes need to be secured and then trashed out.
> 
> Further, I'd like to horse whip the guys in dispute resolution. Fabeo Martin, don't find me backpacking in Colorado you ****ing douche bag.



Don't sugar coat it. Tell us how you really feel.


----------

